# Even the experienced can have problems



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

Many of you may rember me, and my plans to breed Vixie with Dodger.
and my many posts fo the dangers of breeding ect...

Well i wanted to support myself after all this time.
Even the most experienced breeders, even the most intensive reaserch can sometimes fall on a blind eye.

I did my reaserch, ive been breeding for years and i found 2 perfect dogs, both from free whelping lines, beautiful form and 100% A+ health...
Well vixies whent into labour, but her puppies hadnt descended into the birth canal, the result? A c-section!

Yes folks, even with all the work and reaserch my poor vixie had to go under the knife.
Had i not known the sighns to look for she and the puppies could have been lost. Luckily both she and her litter of 4 are doing wonderfully and she has recovered fully.
Due to the fact that we cannot tell if there is a genetic or medical reason for the undescended puppies I, with the support of a breeding experienced vet, decided safer to spay her during the c-section.
I will not risk my babies life unnessicarily...

Perhaps this means nothing to you...

But I hope somewhere out there someone rethinks the desicion to breed without reaserch...
If even the experienced can lose their babies, do you want to put yours at risk?

do i plan on breeding again?
Yes, just not from this bloodline. All her babies are going home on a spay/neuter contract...its just not worth risking it to me.

PLEASE even if youve done your reaserch, be prepared for the worst!


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Very true, a c-section can happen when it's not at all expected, especially in chis. I'm glad Vixie came through well.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Thank you for posting that.  I'm so glad she and the babies came out o.k.


----------



## bluechichis (Sep 26, 2005)

Awww, sorry for what has happened. Any breeder knows there are risks and anything could happen, just like an accident. You know know you are safe on your part, but anything can happen unexpected. You did great and keep up the good work.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks!

I like to voice experiences like this in hopes of showing those who may be planning on breeding thier chi but have no experience why its a bad idea...
I was just glad everyone came out of it ok...all be it very tired lol!


----------



## bluechichis (Sep 26, 2005)

Right, you need to be informed on the bad things that can happen so you can be prepared and know what to do when certain things happen.


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

Its been a very long time since i have been here sorry you had it rough may I ask where your lines are from?
What day in her cycle was she?


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

thanks, no need to be sorry, everyone came out safe and it was one of those random things, all the pups are happy and uber healthy and doing great now, they just decided no to decend into the birth canal when labour started.

she was full to term when she whentinto labour, bred her 2nd and 3rd day after receptivness.


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

im so glad darling vixie pulled through,do you have pics of the pups?,how many were there? would love to see them.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

there were 4 pups in the litter, ill find the pics, they are almost 6 months old now lol


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear that, I am glad Trin is sprayed now too. You do have to be prepared for the worst, thats for sure.

I am glad mum and pups did ok .


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

Its sad when they have to have a section and you are right, no matter how much research you do and which self whelping lines they come from, they can still have sections.

I know of people who buy chi's to try and make some money....unfortnately it doesn't happen like that! People say to me that I must make a fortune from having puppies but hey I don't use cheap studs but will pay whatever price to get the right stud.

When I have puppies, they are raised till they are 12 weeks, fully vaccinated, KC registered and insured. If I have an external stud, 2 puppies, a section, raise them, keep one and sell one.....somehow I think that I am not even breaking even!!! LOL


----------

